# Can Malamutes have blue eyes??



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

My parents next door neighbours have bought a new puppy, they told us it is a malamute but she has blue eyes? I thought it was only huskies that had blue eyes and not the mals unless they had husky in the line?

Correct me if i am wrong please. She is beautiful though whatever she is! :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

*NO NO NO!*

absolutely not!
There are no malamute lines in the world which carry the gene for blue eyes, there has been a cross somewhere so you are absolutely right hun


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

^Very simple answer

*No!*

Your neighbors dog could be a huskamute or a very fluffy husky.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you. 

They seemed offended when i suggested that and said that the breeder had told them it was a throw back from generations ago!  Also the whole litter had blue eyes so a very strong 'throwback'! The pup is 8weeks old and to me looks just like a husky, very little narrow legs and petit frame, not chunky like a malamute pup. Like i say she is lovely anyway but i just feel sorry for them as they think they have a pedigree Malamute pupster and they really don't! The breeder also said they had no papers as he didn't want to KC register them as it costs too much money and it would make the pups more expensive!! (obviously because they are crosses i think! )


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> ^Very simple answer
> 
> *No!*
> 
> Your neighbors dog could be a huskamute or a very fluffy husky.


That's the thing though, she isn't fluffy at all! Very short coated pup.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

can it be the same aswith my girls- who had bleu eyes cops they are pups but they are on the change now, is that possible withthat breed? im not too familiar with them, so please do tell me if im wrong!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Matrix/Logan said:


> That's the thing though, she isn't fluffy at all! Very short coated pup.


Sounds like she could be huskamute, you'l have to get a photo on here

edit to add; What are the ears like are the floppy or sticky up? as by this age malamute pups ears are still flopped



Carla-Jade said:


> can it be the same aswith my girls- who had bleu eyes cops they are pups but they are on the change now, is that possible withthat breed? im not too familiar with them, so please do tell me if im wrong!


Nope, the eyes can appear bluey when they are a few weeks old but by 8 weeks they have their normal eye colour of yellow/brown.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

ah i see. piccies! i jsut love looking at photos of dogs!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

The ears are both up and pointy already.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Matrix/Logan said:


> The ears are both up and pointy already.


 Not a malamute, their ears should not be pointy or even up at that age.

I would go with either huskamute or husky  shame they've been conned


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

obviously with no kc papers they bought it as a pet so guess it doesn't matter. But geez they could have been honest about it and just said mal type puppy instead of mal puppy purebred. Irritates me when people can't be honest about such little things, bet she's a cutie though


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> They seemed offended when i suggested that and said that the breeder had told them it was a throw back from generations ago!  Also the whole litter had blue eyes so a very strong 'throwback'! The pup is 8weeks old and to me looks just like a husky, very little narrow legs and petit frame, not chunky like a malamute pup. Like i say she is lovely anyway but i just feel sorry for them as they think they have a pedigree Malamute pupster and they really don't! The breeder also said they had no papers as he didn't want to KC register them as it costs too much money and it would make the pups more expensive!! (obviously because they are crosses i think! )


It costs £15 to register a puppy with the kc there's no reason not toregister them if theirparents are registered. Definitely a cross and aiming for the pet market were they think people willnot know any different.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

No. She isn't a malamute looks more like a husky to me. Husky's have blue eyes malamutes don't have blue eyes.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

No. Malamutes always have brown eyes, it is one of the few ways people tell if it's a sibe, a mal or a cross. 

Some puppies are born with blue eyes and grow into their adult eyes, though I am not sure about malamutes.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Terr said:


> No. Malamutes always have brown eyes, it is one of the few ways people tell if it's a sibe, a mal or a cross.
> 
> Some puppies are born with blue eyes and grow into their adult eyes, though I am not sure about malamutes.


Not to be a pain but their eyes arn't always brown, the come in a yellow and amber colour too. 








Maya is proof of that


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i will try and get a photo of her. 

I think they are okay if she isn't exactly what they thought she was because she is just a pet but i just think it proves that some breeders just want your money and that's all that's in it for them! 

I guess if they had researched the breed a little more before buying though they would have realised they were crosses when they viewed them too! 

They have named her Freya which i think is quite sweet!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

I reckon it is a Huskamute which is 3/4 Malamute and 1/4 Siberian........ or they can be bred the other way round also.... both can produce blue eyes.......


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Not to be a pain but their eyes arn't always brown, the come in a yellow and amber colour too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh heh, tomayto tomahto. My chocolate lab has yellow eyes but I always say 'bright brown'. That's me being a sensitive mum when people are being mean about my baby LOL. She's beautiful and I really like her name, like in that movie!


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

As everyone else has said, not Mally. The only way is if it were a 'blue' Mal. Where the eyes do appear slightly blue/grey. But there is only one Uk breeder with blue Mals, and they most deft Kc reg their dogs- which costs £12 per pup so not a valid reason for your neighbours breeder not to do it!

Mally pups can have 'up' ears at 8 weeks, but everything else points to not full Mal. Feel quite sorry for your neighbour, drives me mad that people lie like that.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Terr said:


> No. Malamutes always have brown eyes, it is one of the few ways people tell if it's a sibe, a mal or a cross.
> 
> Some puppies are born with blue eyes and grow into their adult eyes, though I am not sure about malamutes.


no mallies are born with blue eyes hun, they are all brown 


Terr said:


> Heh heh, tomayto tomahto. My chocolate lab has yellow eyes but I always say 'bright brown'. That's me being a sensitive mum when people are being mean about my baby LOL. She's beautiful and I really like her name, like in that movie!


think your right hun, i'd say Maya has a lighter shade of brown, lovely girl! x



MarKalAm said:


> As everyone else has said, not Mally. The only way is if it were a 'blue' Mal. Where the eyes do appear slightly blue/grey. But there is only one Uk breeder with blue Mals, and they most deft Kc reg their dogs- which costs £12 per pup so not a valid reason for your neighbours breeder not to do it!
> 
> Mally pups can have 'up' ears at 8 weeks, but everything else points to not full Mal. Feel quite sorry for your neighbour, drives me mad that people lie like that.


Hi MarKalAm, "blue"" is actually slate gray with gray pigment. Im always a bit wary of people calling some blue as there are too many numpties out there that would want one for this simple statement 

you are right about the ears tho, do you have mals yourself?

P.S. please no one think im preaching, mals are my love and im always keen to learn and be corrected if im wrong


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Starlite said:


> Hi MarKalAm, "blue"" is actually slate gray with gray pigment. Im always a bit wary of people calling some blue as there are too many numpties out there that would want one for this simple statement
> 
> you are right about the ears tho, do you have mals yourself?


yes, I do. But no blues 

They are called blue and do look a slate grey colour, but as with all colours there is variations. The same with red and true red, or seal and black. They have grey/blue eyes.

I am not a fan to be honest, the colour and eyes just doesn't do it for me.

malcoatcolor

Also, I'll reply to you PM now...


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

wow,they really researched the breed before they went and bought one,not!!!,
if they had they would have known about eye colour,makes you wonder if they know how much energy this type of dog has and the exercise it will need


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> wow,they really researched the breed before they went and bought one,not!!!,
> if they had they would have known about eye colour,makes you wonder if they know how much energy this type of dog has and the exercise it will need


They really don't sadly! They loved Ellie their prvious german shepherd but my parents never saw them take her out for a walk eccept when they were going on holiday and they took her to family to be looked after! I did say to my parents that i hope for that pups sake and their sake (as my parents are retired but the neighbours work!! ) that they walk this one!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> yes, I do. But no blues
> 
> They are called blue and do look a slate grey colour, but as with all colours there is variations. The same with red and true red, or seal and black. They have grey/blue eyes.
> 
> ...


I love that "blue" Coat colour very pretty.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I can imagine their sofa if they don't walk her


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> I can imagine their sofa if they don't walk her


Yes me too!! Crazy people really! But i guess they are going to find out the hard way if they don't do the right thing by her!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Interesting, i really never knew that Mals dont have blue eyes, i love this forum you actually do learn something new everyday!

:thumbup:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

can see this ending up in rescue or locked in a garden 24/7
they didnt walk shepherd wrecked house ahead then with this one,so sad


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> can see this ending up in rescue or locked in a garden 24/7
> they didnt walk shepherd wrecked house ahead then with this one,so sad


Funnily enough i said that to my mum and dad just today, they said the pup has been crying in the garden a lot cos they shut it outside to go to the toilet but don't go out with her!  I will have to tell my parents i will have her if they get fed up of her!! :thumbup::lol:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Poor people being taken in by the rubbish some breeders will spout out. Mals have brown eyes only, except in reds and blues(blues not being many in the uk) pups for the first weeks of opening their eyes tend to have a very dark blue shade, almost navy blue, but this soon changes to the brown, you see some mals that have what are called light eye, yellowish or very light brown, this is to be taken into consideration when judging, if you have two dogs of equal quality and one has light eyes compared to the other with correct dark eye, the dark eyed dog should be placed higher, the UK breed standard requires,"Dark eyes preferred, except in red and white dogs where light eyes are permissible. Blue eyes highly undesirable". the American Breed standard, actually has blue eyes as a *disqualifying* fault. " Eyes are brown, almond shaped and of medium size. Dark eyes are preferred. Blue Eyes are a Disqualifying Fault"

This shows if you can see, the bluish tint 








same girl grown up.









Mo


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

lovely picture


----------

